# CPU Fan for I9 10900k - Noctua or be Quiet



## Arrowbender (Aug 21, 2021)

I am building a new pc with Intel I9 10900k and Gigabyte z590 vision D. I originally wanted to go with Noctua nh-d15 but it is not compatible with the mother board. So I decided to go with nh-d15s which is compatible. But now I am wondering if be quiet dark rock pro 4 would be better suited for my setup. Any advice is appreciated. Thank you !!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Aug 21, 2021)

Both will work fine for your system, NH-D15 looks like the winner according to this video, I've also put the time at the synopsis section of it :


I hope this helps!


----------



## widescreen (Aug 21, 2021)

Arrowbender said:


> I am building a new pc with Intel I9 10900k and Gigabyte z590 vision D. I originally wanted to go with Noctua nh-d15 but it is not compatible with the mother board. So I decided to go with nh-d15s which is compatible. But now I am wondering if be quiet dark rock pro 4 would be better suited for my setup. Any advice is appreciated. Thank you !!


Have a look on Scythe. Bought for a 4th Gen Intel still working perfectly on an 11th Gen.


----------



## typewriter (Aug 21, 2021)

Take the Noctua - they are the best not only with cooling but with the mounting system of their coolers. Very easy and fast to set it up.


----------



## Arrowbender (Aug 21, 2021)

Audio Birdi said:


> Both will work fine for your system, NH-D15 looks like the winner according to this video, I've also put the time at the synopsis section of it :
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!



Thank you for the video. But it seems like it is talking about NH-15 and not NH-D15S. I thought both were different.


----------



## Kent (Aug 21, 2021)

https://vi-control.net/community/th...a-hackintosh-build-journal.96309/post-4676930


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 21, 2021)

The NHD15 is so efficient it's regularly put against water cooling systems for benchmarks. Check:


----------



## Arrowbender (Aug 21, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> The NHD15 is so efficient it's regularly put against water cooling systems for benchmarks. Check:



Hi the video seems to be talking about NH-D15 not NH-D15S, which is what I will be using. Do you think there will be a difference in performance ?


----------



## Kent (Aug 21, 2021)

Did you read my link? The S + 12x25 works the same


----------



## Pictus (Aug 21, 2021)

Arrowbender said:


> Hi the video seems to be talking about NH-D15 not NH-D15*S*, which is what I will be using. Do you think there will be a difference in performance ?


Check this


But you can add a 120mm fan for the NH-D15*S.*


----------



## Arrowbender (Aug 21, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Did you read my link? The S + 12x25 works the same


Oh ok. I didn't understand at first.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 21, 2021)

Arrowbender said:


> Hi the video seems to be talking about NH-D15 not NH-D15S, which is what I will be using. Do you think there will be a difference in performance ?


According to Noctua: https://noctua.at/en/whats-the-difference-between-nh-d15-and-nh-d15s



> Performance: While the base performance of the NH-D15 and NH-D15S heatsinks is identical, the dual fan configuration of the NH-D15 can provide 1-3°C better performance. Users who have sufficient room can also upgrade the NH-D15S with either a 120mm (e.g. NF-A12x25 PWM) or round 140mm (e.g. NF-A15 PWM) fan on the front fin stack in order to achieve the same performance levels as the NH-D15. The fan clips for installing a second fan are included with the NH-D15S.


----------



## Arrowbender (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I think I will go with Noctua nh-d15s along with nf-a12x25


----------



## nspaas (Aug 21, 2021)

Good choice!

I’ve done 4 builds so far with Noctuas. All have been cool and silent.


----------

